# 66 Violet



## fatbike (Jul 29, 2017)

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/6241979248.html


----------



## fatbike (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 30, 2017)

i want.


----------



## stoney (Jul 30, 2017)

Love the violets. Picked this '66 violet as is a while back from a Caber.


----------

